# 2 new additions



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Went into Pets at HOme on sunday for some food for Rupert.

Came out with food...and two guineas called Milo and Floyd. They were in the adoption centre bit and I fell in love with them.

I've loved guineas all my life. My last one died when it was pushing 9 years old so hopefully with the same love and care these two will have just as good a home.

Need to get a run for them now, I have no grass in my garden but they still need to get out and about on the flags for a few hours!


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

:thumbup:
You need to change your siggy now!!!!
:lol:


----------



## ziva (Aug 19, 2009)

aww love GP's too!! We buried the last one just before we got ou pup and havent replaced them yet. I love the way they shout out to you when they want some attention 
enjoy!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

TedEBear said:


> :thumbup:
> You need to change your siggy now!!!!
> :lol:


This is true. NO idea how old they are now, vet reckons between 5 and 7 months given their teeth. Although Guineas lose teeth all the time so not sure how he can use this to know!


----------

